# Call for pix you guys!



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok gals, its prino riding season in many parts and lets see where you are riding this weekend! Bring your camera, take a shot or 3 and share the goodies. I will do my part too.

Thanks!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Hope road riding counts*

I forgot to bring the camera for our trip to town on the 'bents with the kid trailer. Today I did a 40+ mile ride down the Vantage grade to the Columbia river and met kid and husband. The route is through farmland dissolving into sagebrush, rocks, and dirt.

Rainier peeking above the desert with her usual lenticular hat:









Wind farm entrance at the top of a 16 mile grade, and looking back at Rainier again... as you can imagine, bringing enough water is a genuine concern. From here it's a stiff 10 mile grade on 'interesting' chip seal down to the Columbia river. Breaking the speed limit could be a legitimate hazard, but I was determined to go much slower... the isolation in this area is a little sobering.
















Stopped at Ginko state park on the way down the grade so I could get feeling back in my brake fingers and to let my rims cool off. Petrified wood abounds on them thar hills- along with rattlesnakes.









Back with the kid and husband at Vantage state park for lunch, a quick doze on the blanket under the trees, and some swimming.









The only bummer is that at home the wind caught my bike as I was getting it off the rack and bent the front wheel drop. We tried a home repair job but it's not going to suffice. :madman: Fortunately husband has tomorrow off, so he can drop it off at the LBS for the second check they're going to get from us in a couple weeks.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's just a few shots from saturday's ride.....a local trail in the santa monicas called backbone - its' the kanan section. I love this trail and was quite excited to go. I was not excited about the high temps forecast, so we left early.

It wasn't early enough..

But we had fun anyway.
Sheclimbs enters the rocky tricky switchback of doom (well ok its tricky but not DOOM tricky)









And cleans it nicely









Aosty looks hot. He was hot. It was hot. A hot day on Kanan on a SS is not really so fun.









Although Sheclimbs manages to have fun wherever she is!









We actually cut the ride short due to the heat and humidity, cut our losses and went and ate barbq with cold beers. Yay!

Today Al and I did a nice road ride but no camera.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Backbone is fun.

How hot was it? We are in the 90s here in western Orygun.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Backbone is fun.
> 
> How hot was it? We are in the 90s here in western Orygun.


It was in the 90s here too. Kanan backbone just bakes in the open rocky sections.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Impy said:


> Kanan backbone just bakes in the open rocky sections.


Which is why you need to come ride in PC. Southern Utah and SW Co are much worse right now. (Nice pics, btw, haven't seen one of A in a while!)

Ok, photos. Click any of them to see more.

We acquired a new bicycle transportation device, as our poor Passat was tiring of dirt road journeys:


We did a bunch of lift assisted at Deer Valley. JMH tested the prototype Corsair Maelstrom, and I wished that my new König was built up (but it will be by next weekend!):


I have been buying old sports jerseys at the the thrift store for DH riding. This green one is a lacrosse jersey with short sleeves - perfect for fitting over my armor and I don't care if I wreck it.




After a day of DH riding, our awesome friends Err and Mrs. Err helped us work on our pumptrack, shoveling 'til the sun went down:


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Steppie was up at Summit; I was wondering where Lynn (and Scott) were 

Glad someone else posted a road ride first. No pics of me from Summit lift riding.

Yesterday - my first ever century ride! We rode from home down to Leucadia and back.










Still had a few miles to go at this point


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

here's pix I took of the boys from this weekend....





















































some pix from last weekend in whistler....


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Sorry*

I have to apologize...Nothing new from me this weekend. Riding buddy/fellow photographer did her knee at Diablo. Camera didn't even get a chance to come out! 
But great stuff from everyone! Keep it up...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Soon!*

Diablo Friday, hope to get some pics to post!

Superkat - sorry to hear about your friend, wish her a speedie recovery.


----------



## sheclimbs (Oct 27, 2004)

aword4you said:


> Steppie was up at Summit; I was wondering where Lynn (and Scott) were
> 
> Glad someone else posted a road ride first. No pics of me from Summit lift riding.
> 
> ...


Hey Allison, congrats on your first Century. What can I say, when you can ride with Impy and Aosty it's tough to turn it down. Hope to see you out on the trails soon.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*big trees and gnomes*

in june we went to oregon and found some really crappy places to camp and play along fall creek and the mckenzie river corridor.

happy friday everyone!!


----------



## sheclimbs (Oct 27, 2004)

wow, all that green looks delicious!


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*a few more*

i also made friends with the coolest bunch of motley llamas i've ever seen. i'm pretty sure jim henson drew muppet inspiration from these creatures.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Calverton*

I went out east on Long Island yesterday to ride Calverton. It's off Exit 68 on the L.I.E.
Here's what I shot:



















My timing was off on this one but I still kind of like it.










These I actually got myself in the frame:



















And this makes me laugh because you can tell by that tree on the right what a tight squeeze it is through there. I guess a lot of people don't make it!


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

a couple of my better half


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Diablo Friday!*

My first trip of the year on a new bike and 95-97 degrees. I sweated thru my gloves in 3 runs and had to buy new ones at the shop. Here are some pics of me and sweetbabydee.
I always ride with wonder woman on the stem "if she can do it, I can."


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Diablo Friday!*

One more I forgot, hitting the kicker!


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*good times*

love the superwoman in bomber mode! :thumbsup:

big smiles, big air, BIG BIKES...i'm gonna have to try one of those babies sometime soon.:rockon:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

MTNgirl said:


> love the superwoman in bomber mode! :thumbsup:
> 
> big smiles, big air, BIG BIKES...i'm gonna have to try one of those babies sometime soon.:rockon:


Idaho? I was in Victor last October great place!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Wheel*

My rim after Diablo yesterday.
Don't ask.


----------



## xc megan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Ashland Oregon Trip*

I just got back from a trip to Ashland OR and the trails were fantastic! I'd love to post some pictures but I'm new to MTBR and can't figure out how to do that- I've attached one photo of myself in Tahoe as an attachment (the rest were too big). I can't figure out how to put a picture directly on my post-can anyone give me any tips?
Okay, that picture showed up (I'm riding the Elevator Shaft in North Tahoe, love it!!) What can I do when the picture is too big? Also, how can I get my text to stay within the page boundaries?
So many questions! Thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ouch!*



SuperKat said:


> My rim after Diablo yesterday.
> Don't ask.


Looks painful!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*72 miles of singletrack last weekend.*

Rode from Kenosha Pass to Breckenridge - spent the night in Breck and rode back the next day. fun, Fun, FUN!

Great views, lot's of roots, rocks, switchbacks, over 12,000ft of climbing in 2 days. oh and topped out at 11,800ft when crossing Georgia Pass.

Took the trusty hardtail with a whopping 63mm of travel. I wanted something light weight with gears for all the climbing.

Here's a couple of pix.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Ridin' in Sedona this past spring and dropping into a favorite gnarly section of a local trail here at home in Colorado..


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

I think this pic was posted somewhere else on mtbr. by a friend. But I thought it'd be okay to drop it in here. Local trail, City Park.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*Today- Roslyn race course + ridge*

I'll be tied up w/ race pit stuff all weekend, and plus I took this day off w/ kid in daycare so I could wrap up loose ends before everything went haywire... which meant I had ALL AFTERNOON TO RIDE!!!

View down to Roslyn from part way up:









The goods at the top:









The pay out here may suck, but we're still lucky to live in paradise.  Looking out over the Teanaway drainage at the Stuart range.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

We're currently on vacation for a week in the Rockies.

Here are somepics from yesterday:

Brewer Creek - Brewer Ridge - Mt Goldie - Invermere


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Pics from last Monday. I'm reviewing the Specialized Enduro this trip!

Back to alpine ridgetops with mountainman Skogan.

Teaser for now - our first blogpost in MTBR to follow with more details on ride locations etc to follow later.


----------



## janedoh (Mar 26, 2008)

SuperKat said:


> My rim after Diablo yesterday.
> Don't ask.


oh no, girl--i gotta ask--i gotta know! i'm all ears/eyes.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

SuperKat said:


> My rim after Diablo yesterday.
> Don't ask.


Oh no! .....The last time I rode diablo, I felt like your wheel looks. You girls kick butt to survive that place.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Girls riding in New Jersey....


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Great shots! Totally awesome!

Keep em comin.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Rocknrollbarbie somewhere in ID


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

flipnidaho said:


> Rocknrollbarbie somewhere in ID


nice!

Where is this?

We're thinking of checking out Sun Valley in Sept/Oct this year.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Brodiegrrl said:


> nice!
> 
> Where is this?
> 
> We're thinking of checking out Sun Valley in Sept/Oct this year.


All the pics were from Sun Valley and Stanley trails within the past couple of weeks. You'll love the area for epic riding (and world class fly fishing)...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Weekend Shots*

Here are a couple of shots of me at Hunter Mountain in New York, right before I ate it big time on a fire road and was _that person_ on a backboard in the back of the pick up truck. 
:madman:


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Brodiegrrl said:


> We're currently on vacation for a week in the Rockies.
> 
> Here are somepics from yesterday:
> 
> ...


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

jaclynj said:


> How was Brewer Creek? I live in Invermere and still haven't ridden it. Did you ride it all the way to Panorama?


The descent made you forget about the hike a bike! We ended in the golf course.

Its pretty overgrown once you get to the clearcut area but certainly has potential.

We've written it up as a ride review here on mtbr.

Check it out! 
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/brewer-creek-to-panorama-ski-resort-invermere-bc/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Diablo + Rain.....Booooo!*

Well after a beautiful 5 runs we started really getting our groove on at the mountain and then......thunder, lightening and rain. The company was so excellent though we just sat back had a brew and watched the rain. Next weekend is the the camp of champions and it better not rain!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*and the pics*

lets try that again!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Those are some nice bike!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*nice!*

beautiful pics Kat! Hunter looks like a great place to ride. heal up and show us the trails sometime!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Sorry*

Even if it was only 5 runs, I'm sorry I missed it. 
Waahahahahahahahah!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Lol!*

The force is strong in you , you will return young jedi.



SuperKat said:


> Even if it was only 5 runs, I'm sorry I missed it.
> Waahahahahahahahah!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

S.kat...first the wheel and then backboard?? Hope you are okay!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Doing better thanks...Trying to heal up. Can't believe I'm still sore though. Feels like I was run over.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*pictures*

the only thing mtb related about my post is the song is a track off Seasons. Still recovering and not mtb'ing so did a photo shoot this weekend.  Hope it's okay to post this...must be real bored!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Got injured/concussion on last run at Keystone this weekend but had great riding prior. Here is picture on switchback of Helter Skelter..


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/kimluks/Keystone082308/photo#5237913860952562562

OK, lets try this again, click on the link..


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

And dropping into Helter Skelter...
http://picasaweb.google.com/kimluks/Keystone082308/photo#5237914132569250722


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*keystone*



Mica said:


> And dropping into Helter Skelter...
> http://picasaweb.google.com/kimluks/Keystone082308/photo#5237914132569250722


I can vouch for Mica being a great rider...met her at a techy trail this spring and watched her do a drop that I walked.

while on the same ride this weekend where she got a concussion - I ended up with this beauty.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey BRG,
That's an incredible bruise, lovely color. I wonder if the one in my head looks like that, it feels like that.
I bet some Arnica would be good on that, I put some on my chin today, it's looking quite lovely too.
Hang in there and I hope to be back out sooner than later for a ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*BRG we match!*

Well mine is smaller but very deep. It has my whole abdomin swollen and mine came with stitches in my back ( under the monster bandaid), stitches on my knee, and an arm sling for my sprained and bruised shoulder. Also my right elbow and tricep are purple. I went off a ladder trainie and stopped sliding about 25-30 ft from my bike at Diablo. SweetBabyD was awesome and took me to the hosiptal. I'm glad I'm not the only one I will have to show my hubby! LOL! Heal quick!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Whoa.*

You guys are making me feel like a pansy! Lovely colors there, but I'm brining back the ride pics! 
One off Dirt Merchant at Diablo and one from Stewart in Newburgh, NY.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Another One*

Entrance into Dirt Merch, Diablo.


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a question without trying to sound snarky, but were you guys wearing any kind of armor??? Cause I think if you were perhaps it would have at least made those injuries slightly less severe..... having said that, not sure how you fell or anything but.. just a thought..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Was I!*

Rockgardn Flak jacket, Mcdavid Hexpad ruby under shirt (has pads in it), skeletools shorts, raceface elbow/forearm, raceface FR knee/shin, Fullface helmet, googles, Dakine Defender gloves. If I was not wearing all that I would have been dead or in ICU. I flew at least 15 feet in the air before hitting chest first then bouncing onto my back stopping about 25-30 feet from the bike. I always wear way to much stuff and I'm glad I did. It could have been much worse.


----------



## MrsBungle (Jul 14, 2007)

jesus!!! and that still happened?:eekster: how exactly did you crash????


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

My concussion and bruised chin happened with a full face helmet on, the helmet actually caused the bruised/cut chin as it pulled sideways on impact and struck my chin.
I don't like to think of what could have happened without the FF helmet, I probably wouldn't look this purdy.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*protective gear leaves it's mark!*



[email protected] said:


> Rockgardn Flak jacket, Mcdavid Hexpad ruby under shirt (has pads in it), skeletools shorts, raceface elbow/forearm, raceface FR knee/shin, Fullface helmet, googles, Dakine Defender gloves. If I was not wearing all that I would have been dead or in ICU. I flew at least 15 feet in the air before hitting chest first then bouncing onto my back stopping about 25-30 feet from the bike. I always wear way to much stuff and I'm glad I did. It could have been much worse.


Little H,
you forgot to mention that the foam padding from the McDavid under-armor left honeycomb-patterned imprints on your back! 
we had quite the weekend, needless to say...


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

MrsBungle said:


> I have a question without trying to sound snarky, but were you guys wearing any kind of armor??? Cause I think if you were perhaps it would have at least made those injuries slightly less severe..... having said that, not sure how you fell or anything but.. just a thought..


oh yeah - i was fully geared up. rockgardn flax jacket, full face moto helmet (I hit my head pretty hard on a rock and i only "heard" it hit - my head didn't feel a jiggle), knee/shin guards. It just so happened I landed on a pointy rock on my side - probably the only 3" part of my body that wasn't exposed.


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> BRG we match....LOL! Heal quick!


you too...sounds like yours was way worse than mine - no stitches on this end. 

ride safe!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

crested butte, co
deadmans' gulch









401


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Reno/Flag/Bear/Deadman is one of my favorite all time rides. The Bear DH into Deadman is 4 miles of sweetness.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

Mine are no where near as exciting as some of the other pics.  ...but that's what you get when you live in southeast Michigan. 

the crater at Lakeshore (aka Tree Farm).









section called _swamp-thing_ at Burchfield.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

*The climb up to this trail bites!*










But the trail was great after.

Take-away moment during the climb from my friend Scott, who had driven 1.5 hours to try this route.... Hammer's Perpetuem according to him "tastes like old tent". I haven't ever licked an old tent but based on smell-samples alone I still thought it was a great description of the funky powder (which actually works very well so I don't really care about the taste).

P.S. Ran into a couple young teenage boys on motobikes and stopped to talk. They were clearly impressed that anyone was MTBing the trail at all, but the younger boy was really shocked when I mentioned the mini-me. "YOU HAVE A KID?!? How old?" Like I had just suggested we'd hitched a ride from a pterodactyl up the hill or something, lol. Maybe MOMS aren't supposed to be doing these things?


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

verslowrdr said:


> "YOU HAVE A KID?!? How old?" Like I had just suggested we'd hitched a ride from a pterodactyl up the hill or something, lol. Maybe MOMS aren't supposed to be doing these things?


I _love_ that! The looks I get (usually along the lines of :eekster: & :shocked when people find out I have a 4 (almost 5) year old lil girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stewart*

Hit Stewart again on Sunday, that's the first pic. 
The second is what slithered away from me off the trail into the bushes. Totally freaked me out. I think I made up my own obscenity. :eekster:


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you know what kind of snake that is?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Snake*

Nope, do you? It had some blue on its head.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know for sure, maybe a black rat snake. It looks fairly large to me, very cool.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Yesterday*

Hit the local spot again yesterday. No snakes this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sweet!*

Hey Kat what kind of knee pads are they? 
Awesome lookin spectrum wear!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I see you're wearing your new Spectrum gear!
Looks good. I wore my new Mistress shorts on Saturday and they worked great.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Kat what kind of knee pads are they?
> Awesome lookin spectrum wear!


I'm interested in the knee guards as well... I just bought Rocknrollbarbie some 661 Veggie Knee guards (she already has Rockgarden LZ's) and I was wondering if the Veggies are good enough for Moab trips... The Rockgardns are a bit of a load up Porc Rim...


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

It looks like the 661 kneepads Kat is wearing are the Kyle Straits, I have a pair and their great and comfortable and much better than the veggie, no chafing with the Kyle Straits.
They're light enough to carry on or in your pack as well.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, those are 661 KS knee pads and the veggie elbow pads.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Long Island*

I went out to L.I yesterday and managed to squeeze in a ride at Glacier Ridge out east. Then I watched my nephew for a bit and he wanted to ride too, so his shots are here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=451127


----------



## ebshot (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few pic's from this afternoons ride at Bluff Point. Had a blast out there today, perfect weather!


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a couple I took riding a State Park near here a couple weeks ago (before I had my good bike):



















Spider hiding in a leaf:









Trail Turtle:









I'm hoping to get back over to the trail I rode yesterday and get some shots of the trail and the lake. Very pretty stuff.


----------



## ineedtrainingwheels (Sep 2, 2008)

Couple more I really like:

From the American Tobacco Trail in Apex, NC:









Also from the ATT:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Sunday's Pics*

Pics from our usual Sunday ride at Stewart Airport Buffer Zone.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice pics, ladies!*

I haven't been feeling the passion for my bikes lately, though the fabulous photos in this thread make me think I should dust off a bike and pump up some tires again. I've been moving to a slower drummer, doing something I said many times I would never do:









Glad to see so many familiar names still having fun on two wheels.

Kathy


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

The change of color is just starting to show here; adding to it, the weather was a perfect mid-70's. Made for a great ride at Hickory Glen yesterday.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice Eirene! I'm planning to go out a bit later on. It's going to be muddy - It rained on and off all day yesterday.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Some more of Rocknrollbarbie...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Monday's Ride*

Flippy, get that guy out of the background in the fourth one and that's my favorite!

Here are a couple from yesterday. Trails are starting to change colors in the first one. The second...Well, I can't always time them perfect. Those are my legs.


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

*New Mexico Fall Riding*

This past weekend at GITA (Gasping in the Aspens), good times and great views were enjoyed by all...including me. All the XC shots (me without armor) were taken by bear and Mtb123, and are in the Sangre de Cristo mountains near the Santa Fe Ski Valley--epic ride up Aspen Vista to Deception Peak, down Raven's Ridge, Upper Winsor, and Rio en Medio.... The "armored" photos are me at Pajarito Mountain near Los Alamos--the most fun freeriding I've ever done! I only missed one lift-day all summer. Sorry, no shots of the exciting obstacles....but the rock garden is at the top of the Bonecrusher run...devilishly fun!


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

Two recent end of the summer rides...

Hunter's Point at Fremont Older:









Pretty clouds at Arastradero:


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Lucky said:


> I haven't been feeling the passion for my bikes lately, though the fabulous photos in this thread make me think I should dust off a bike and pump up some tires again. I've been moving to a slower drummer, doing something I said many times I would never do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdy stranger. Missed hearing from you. Hope life's been treating you well. Let me know if you're ever out this way again. I'm certain there are several folks who would love to take you to some great rides.:thumbsup:

Been a busy year. I finally was able to ride up in Tahoe without embarrassing myself. While hubby was doing an over-the-top ride, Gary and I introduced his new puppy to the trails this past weekend.









Fiona


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Last Weekend*

Last Friday I got lost at a new spot but took a pic prior to walking around in the woods aimlessly (so lost that there was no trail), then Saturday I was back up at Diablo.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Kat, nice pants!


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

*Mammoth Pics-Summer 2008*

Some fun at Mammoth this Summer. Perfect weather at the top, very little wind....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Diablo Champ of Champions*

Here are SweetBabyD and I ( before I bit it) having fun on the mountain AT the Champ of Champions.They had a Photographer following us taking Pics. Enjoy!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Heather,
does this duel-crown fork make my ass look fat?

- sbd


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Vid*

I did a vid of some local stuff yesterday. Nothing major, still getting to know iMovie.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

nice Kat! 
this is the stuff we need to get us through those days we just can't ride in the winter!

sbd


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Awesome stuff Kat!*

Great stuff Kat just in time for me to go on my first ride this weekend since my crash! Keep'm comin!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

great photos and vids gals! Keep em coming. I finally am back on two wheels after a couple of injuries. I'm so happy but still taking it very easy. Heather, so cool you got to do the C.O.C. Can I ask you what was the big thing(s) you learned at COC? For me this year, it was preloading w/ my legs at jumps and extending. Don't know why it took so long for it to click with me though. I'm always curious what other people's big hints were that improved their riding.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

Kenosha Pass



Stoked on my new Ventana



The man-friend, Horsetheif Bench


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lake Tahoe, CA*

Lake Tahoe, CA was so beautiful. The temp was sometimes in the 20's. A bit cold for Southern CA girl.









Tahoe Rim Trail









Snow on the ground already.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

What about a video... This is Rocknrollbarbie this past weekend giving Upper Body Bag a shot... That is one scary approach and tough right hander at the end...


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

flipnidaho said:


> What about a video... This is Rocknrollbarbie this past weekend giving Upper Body Bag a shot... That is one scary approach and tough right hander at the end...


Wow, that's awesome. Not an easy line by any stretch. RnRB rules.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Man, I'm humbled by many of the women here.*

Stripes and I met up Saturday for a kind of impromptu skills day. Found out that riding the tandem has made me much stronger climbing and was able to clean switchbacks, my personal nemesis.

Fiona


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Last Weekend*

Did Diablo Saturday and got to ride w/ SBD, then a local ride Sunday w/ Heather G. and I had to borrow her Nomad. Pics in reverse order there!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Kat, where's your Nomad? love the pic through the leaves - where's that trail? - doesn't matter - it's a beautiful day and i'll make my own trail, darnnit!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought we were going back to Diablo Sunday so I only had my V10. HG let me borrow her Nomad and we rode Camp Orange in Middletown instead - no time constraints. 
There is a trail under all those leaves if you can believe it.


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

_There We Went - Copper Harbor, MI_









_This is me shortly after I learned how to launch off of these ramps. Michigan Tech Trails, Houghton, MI_


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

*The Notch*

Picture of me riding inside the Notch on UPS. I think this must also be called the Upper Body Bag because I see that Rocknrollbarbie rode the upper section as well. I couldn't link the upper and lower section together, yet...
It was dark in there..


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

*Uh .... ya think?*



athalliah said:


> Not an easy line by any stretch.


And the _Understatement of the Year _award goes to ....


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Mica said:


> Picture of me riding inside the Notch on UPS. I think this must also be called the Upper Body Bag because I see that Rocknrollbarbie rode the upper section as well. I couldn't link the upper and lower section together, yet...
> It was dark in there..
> View attachment 402674
> 
> ...


Dang, nice work! We always call it the Notch too. The sand in there has been nasty lately - if that corner wasn't hideous enough normally, the conditions make the approach even worse! The only person in my usual group that's tried it recently had to get caught as she was supermanning over the edge... which pretty much put a damper on my willingness to go for it.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a few from the past month or two:














































I love riding in fall!!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea, the tranistion from the upper section to the lower section is tough. 
After trying it, I think it's a matter of controlling ones speed and slowing down and possibly wheelie dropping down the turn...trails style..not sure. It would be awesome to see someone do it.


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't get to post on here all too often, but I just wanted to thank all of the ladies who posted pics over the summer. All of you have kept me very motivated and very excited to get back on my mountain bike as soon as I'm able.

After racing DH at Sea Otter and Woodward in April, my husband and I found out that after three years of trying we were finally pregnant with our first child. I was already at 6 weeks by the time we found out (no wonder I was so tired during practice, I just thought I was out of shape). I took a self-imposed hiatus from mountain biking due to my affinity for trees, cactus, large boulders, or anything else that likes to seperate me from my bike and stuck to riding bike paths when I wasn't feeling too sick. Of course we kept forgetting to bring the camera with us when I did make it out for a ride so I wasn't able to add some pics of my own to the thread.

However this past Monday we finally remembered the camera. My husband got a few of me off the bike while taking a break (I would like to think he could not get any of me riding because I was too fast for him, but I'm pretty sure I'd be wrong). We were able to get a five mile round trip ride in and had a ton of fun.

So I finally get to contribute some photos.

























Thanks again to everyone else who shared their photos, they were very much appreciated.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nice!*

Shrimp, that's your *6.6SS* I've seen over in the Intense Forum? It's _so _sweeeeeeet. I'm currently saving up for one for next season. 
Congrats on getting back on it and also for your new family addition.

KAT


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

I posted these in the Fall Passon thread...but I had to share here too. 

I pulled into the parking lot yesterday morning to see this...









I've had some good fall rides this year, but yesterday's was just too perfect! A cool 55 degrees, threat of rain so it was overcast and gloomy looking but the leaves were such a bright color.

Half onto the trail it was a completely different world than the front. All the leaves were down.









Sadly, right now we are getting a combo of snow and rain; so that will finish what remains of the leaves.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Closing Day At Diablo*

A couple from the last day at the bike park! 
B-O-O-H-O-O!



















And a vid I put together:

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/46659/


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Kat, great pics of you on that beautiful bike!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Kat, who's the music by on your vid?


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

I wanted to share a few pictures from this past year from the trails in my back yard in Maine. Some of them are from New Hampshire and when I visited family in Tahoe. I am trying to be artistic with the tires


----------



## Eirene (Feb 22, 2008)

Anna,

I love the first one!! The tire & bare handle bar is really neat looking, I think it's the lack of contrast in the background...maybe a lighter color? *shurg* I still like it and would have it matted & framed to hang over my desk.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I really like that one too! I also took that shot with my old 35mm using black and white film. I developed and printed it and the results were amazing. Definitely getting framed. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Nice*

Anna, those are great. Really different looking.
Mica, that song is "Clocks" by Coldplay. I went to see them last month and I've been listening to them non-stop.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks SuperKat..I've been listening to a lot of Radiohead lately and while riding..I need some new tunes and have never really given Coldplay a chance.


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

*Fall riding in the SW*

All of these pics from the NE rule! I am so envious of the Diablo-going crowd...thanks for sharing!
Last week the man and I toured Gooseberry Mesa and St. George, UT, and spent a few days at Bootleg Canyon. FUN!
Here's a few pics of me on our trip:


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

*Major bummer:-(*

So all that fun in the previous post did not come without a price:madman: 
Riding the shuttle at Bootleg made my RC3 *slightly* less pristine, and then there is the small matter of the cracked downtube on my frame... My local bike shop seemed shocked that 125# of *weakling* girl could actually BREAK a Transition!  HA! I'm sad, but also strangely proud--no one can say I haven't been riding my heart out on that bike! And to reassure all you other Syren-nesses, Transition is sending me a new front triangle and has promised to look into the design. I can't bear the thought of riding another bike --I love that thing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Ouch!*



rkopelov said:


> So all that fun in the previous post did not come without a price:madman:
> Riding the shuttle at Bootleg made my RC3 *slightly* less pristine, and then there is the small matter of the cracked downtube on my frame... My local bike shop seemed shocked that 125# of *weakling* girl could actually BREAK a Transition!  HA! I'm sad, but also strangely proud--no one can say I haven't been riding my heart out on that bike! And to reassure all you other Syren-nesses, Transition is sending me a new front triangle and has promised to look into the design. I can't bear the thought of riding another bike --I love that thing!!


Lets us know the outcome with the frame. I hope you look better than your fork,LOL!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Yesterday*

Did a short, local ride yesterday. All the leaves are pretty much on the ground, and I was interested in the trees that I believe were/are being cut down by beavers.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*winter is here...*

If I can find a man I love as much as my fatback...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hey I got me a DH bike, almost built up now hopefully she'll be finished soon, waiting on some softer springs for the fork & shock and also a rear wheel because I was sold a dud 

Orange 222









And this is the local DH race track I'm hoping to get better at... this photo taken at the last state race held here...

Mitch Delfs




































Of course here in Aus we're heading into summer now. Woohoo


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Me and one of the Step Downs on our Property...


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*entrance to amasa back*

some of us rode in moab last weekend.

wiemie is the first pic and i'm in the second pic. fun times!


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

*Back in action!*

It actually only took a week for Transition to send me the new front triangle, but I just got the pics uploaded... Still haven't dealt with fixing the fork yet--at least it's not leaking so far.

So now I'm calling it the Mutt, though I'm rather liking the new color scheme! 
The 2nd pic is me flying through the air in Otero Canyon (near Albuquerque) on my first ride back on it (sorry so blurry!).


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I think it looks sweet.
How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

Mica said:


> I think it looks sweet.
> How much does that thing weigh?


It IS sweet I'm not actually sure of the weight--I think about 38#.... I'd rather keep climbing UP stuff without truly knowing what a beast I'm hauling up the hill


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Sometimes it's better to just not know, that way you're not thinking about it. Do you use the Syren as your day to day trail bike?


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

Mica said:


> Sometimes it's better to just not know, that way you're not thinking about it. Do you use the Syren as your day to day trail bike?


Yep--sure do. I have a POS bike for commuting to work, but other than that, the Syren is IT--my one and only for anything off-road. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Good for you, that's a lot of weight for most women to be riding as a trail bike..My rig wieghs almost 31 pounds and I know I don't ride as fast going up as I used too, that's ok with me at this point in time..my focus is elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Awesome news*



rkopelov said:


> It actually only took a week for Transition to send me the new front triangle, but I just got the pics uploaded... Still haven't dealt with fixing the fork yet--at least it's not leaking so far.
> 
> So now I'm calling it the Mutt, though I'm rather liking the new color scheme!
> The 2nd pic is me flying through the air in Otero Canyon (near Albuquerque) on my first ride back on it (sorry so blurry!).


I'm glad tranistion took good care of you several ECTG's ( East Coast Transition Girls) were interested in the outcome since we just got our syrens and just ordered Doubles. It looks sweet with the two colors!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*ECTG flying!*

Time to bump this thread up again! Here are me and SweetBabyD on our first rides with our doubles. Really fun bike and likes to fly! Pics were taken from video we took at the wissahickon park in philly.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*Transitions at Wissahickon!*

hey Heather! just wanted to add a few more with Amy! we all have baby blue Transition Doubles and a passion for learning how to dirt jump! we're getting a little better every time.
East Coast Transition Girls at Ray's MTB Park women's weekend Feb 19th to 23rd!


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

What pretty bikes! You girls are flying. Awesome.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks mtb888! we are enjoying our Doubles  what bike are you racing on your profile?


----------



## rkopelov (May 21, 2008)

*Fun in NM....*

Nice job on those Doubles, ladies!!

The bf and I came down to Las Cruces in Southern NM for the weekend...we had a ton of fun today--sunny skies, temp about 55, no wind, plenty of excitement:







In the Robledo Mountains (west of town) on the "SST Trail," with the Organ Mtns in the far background







Oops! I fell in one of the many prickly pears lining the trail...yes, it's was lots of fun picking stickers out of my body and the many layers of clothing I was wearing 







Blasting off a jump at the "Los Pinches" FR area







Me taking off on a tabletop--you can't tell from the pic, but I traveled at least 15 feet--biggest jump of my life (!!!!!) Just like the girls in the previous posts said...going bigger every day:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Scary!







The moon rising over the Organ Mtns tonight....


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*New For '09*

Found our old thread! 
New bike for 2009 (Intense 6.6SS) and wanted to show the first ride. 
Looking forward to Diablo w/ this bad boy!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

*Warning!*

serious warning! 
DO NOT look at these pictures unless you are SITTING DOWN! 
the shear beauty and functionality of this bike, along with just a saucy whisper of red accent, 
WILL CAUSE FAINTING!
i know because i just woke up on the floor!

Kat, can't wait to see this bike up close! do tell - how did it perform? i can't remember what rear shock you have, i'll have to look again - SITTING DOWN this time!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sweeeeeet!*

My head is still swimming, oh wait maybe its from the for 4 10% beers I just had or the pics of that fabulous SS. Can't wait for the ride report! Need water and sleep. Peace out.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

It's feeling pretty good. I've been out on a couple of more XC type rides w/ it at Stewart Airport buffer zone in Newburgh. I haven't weighed it yet, I'm guessing around 36ish? 
I'll be at Diablo opening day to get it dialed in for more DH stuff. That IndyX Course should be a blast on it. 
Thanks for the nice feedback, hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I shot this at Sea Otter last weekend. Some anonymous cutie. :thumbsup: 

The 'effect' in the corners is a result of my lens cover not opening far enough.  

fp


----------



## sgt_etool (May 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Looks painful!


Looks painful indeed. Ouchy!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Another Local Shot*

Diablo was good, but I knew the folding bead Kendas that came on the bike wouldn't last long - 2.5 runs to be exact. Took some time to get new tires on it so the only evidence of that day is a vid I threw together.:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/74693/l/

Next day was a local ride and here's a pic of that.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Great video and song. I had the speakers (relatively) cranked and my two and five year old were both jamming.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Sweeet! Now I'm jones'n!*

Awesome as always Kat! Stellar work with the camera. Can't wait to get up there this season. Diablo is tough on tires you and SBD were in the same boat!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice vid, the chair lift works well as a line camera, very cool!
How much does your 6.6 weigh? Do you have a VAN fork on that?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*Finally!!*

I haven't had anything to contribute because I was on the injured list for some time. All better now, got my nerve and my bike legs back.


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

I can't quite convince my lady of the joys of mtbr so I'll post a few on her behalf. These are all taken over the holiday weekend (some cross posted from passion). These were taken in Amherst MA and Trumbull CT.

My girlfriend organizes an all girls ride every Tuesday evening in Trumbull CT. So if any of you are in the area and interested just shoot me a PM and I'll give you her info. Last week they had nearly 20 women show up!



My wonderful girlfriend Jo



Heather on the same little roller



Heather on a much bigger roller. She's a mother of 3 little girls and can rip with the best of them.



Jo attacking some rocky single track.



Kathy appearing from behind some rocks.


----------



## 89hawk (Nov 21, 2007)

Here is my wife at Carlmont. I am trying to get her to post here.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I've heard Trumbull is a great place. Those pics look supportive of that! Really nice work.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

*Phx ladies on bikes*

Not over here on Women's Forum too much but like this thread of chix on bikes!


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

a few more...


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

and a few more.... All these are from Spring 2009 and trails are in Phoenix at South Mountain and at White Tank (Goat Camp) or in Flagstaff during our first trip of the summer to escape the Phx heat.


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Grand Junction Girlies*

having Tech difficulties - hold on!










Me going down in Grand Junction










Me going up in Grand Junction










Tracy riding a tricky line in Grant Junction










Kim riding in Grand Junction










Dang it was hot in Grand Junction!


----------



## Shrimp (Aug 1, 2004)

First bike ride in six months and I got to share it with my daughter!





I think she likes it....



Now where can I buy pedaling legs again? Yup I can tell I have been off the bike for WAAAAY to long.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*06/14/09*

Walked into the shop last week and bought a new Stumpy. 
Took it out yesterday and had an awesome ride!

Ride The Buffer at EveryTrail
http://www.everytrail.com/iframe2.php?trip_id=241887&width=415&height=300
Map created by EveryTrail: Share GPS Tracks


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

Peak riding season is here for so many of us. Always better to ride than watch, but when you are stuck inside (been raining here for a long time) watching is fun. I put some video clips together of NJ girls riding here:

http://gallery.me.com/ellenandart#100024


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

*That new bike and riding with the sis!*

Well, here is what my new bike worked out to be: not a brown ano LT2 like I thought at the time, but this smokin' hot Nomad is doing the trick just fine.

Also, pics of my sis and I this past weekend in Moab. Moonlight Meadows was gorgeous and the only other people we saw riding it were two women from Salt Lake!


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

okay. So uploading pictures just never works out for me. I'll try again later.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Still working on getting used to the SS. Thanks to Dave for the pic.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW that's a fantastic picture! Rocket Kat!


----------



## EpicTC (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, looking through this thread makes me feel like I'm waaaaaay out of my league. 
These pics/videos Rock!


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

Though I didn't ride dirt this weekend I definately rode my bike!! Two pics of a 189 km bike ride to raise money for the Alberta Cancer Board. In total our team raised $5167 and $6.9 million dollars was raised by 1700+ riders. It was an amazing journey and incredible experience.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

*A few from N. Idaho*

Hubby and I took a day trip up to the American Falls trail, N of Priest Lake in N. Idaho.










While not old growth cedar forest, the second growth on this very is very old. The trail is buff single track through cedars and ferns for miles and miles, a very gentle gradient.










In places the ferns were chest high, but I don't have pics of that.










Ferns everywhere









The trail appears to be quite old and well maintained. There were lots of these nifty boardwalks over the boggy areas.










After 8 miles of the ferns, cedars and boardwalks,
American Falls, Upper Priest River.... 1 mile S of Canada.










Upper Priest River









Here's our little lunch spot









Then back down....whee---yeah!
This trail was very reminiscent of the MRT sans lava


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

nice pics - such a beautiful area!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Sprain Ridge Today*

Did a ride at Sprain Ridge Park in Westchester, NY.



















PS - Thread's over a year old now!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*pix*

We had a wonderful time in beautiful BC, although my aching body might not concur. Big thanks to ebxtreme and cb for the my most memorable ride of the trip. More pix on turner forum, pix are a bit grainy, but we were having too much fun to stop.


----------



## amydalayna (Feb 21, 2006)

rode downieville this weekend for the last time before this baby pops out. 
me on first divide at 6 1/2 months preggers.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Riding up at Bear Valley, CA.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Stewart Today*

Hit Stewart Airport buffer zone today...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

Stripes said:


> You need to lighten that picture. I can't see if you're clipped in or not.


Actually, on that trail I kept unclipping. There were several sections that I decided to walk. I think it will be much more fun next time I ride it, but this was the first time for Ogre and I. 
Video here (first section they're riding) http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=554095

Fiona


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's some pics from a trip back in June.

DuPont State Forest in NC









Bridal Veil Falls at DuPont









Overlook at Tsali









Mud Hole at Tsali









Last weekend I was at Douthat State Park, VA

Tuscarora Overlook

















Brushy Hollow Overlook


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

The pic of the bike in the mud makes me cry!
SAVE IT!


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

*Pics*

I go mtb a lot by myself so I have to become an expert at taking my own pic (which is limiting).
Pics of Winter park, Ute Valley and Palmer Park.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Me @ Clear Creek in Oxford, MS:










Post-race eye candy


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

SuperKat said:


> The pic of the bike in the mud makes me cry!
> SAVE IT!


Tsali was great. The mud ... not so great.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Solo Ride Today*

Did a loop at Graham Hills in Westchester.

Graham Hills, Rt 117 at EveryTrail
http://www.everytrail.com/iframe2.php?trip_id=373543&width=415&height=300
Map created by EveryTrail: Travel Community


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

wow Kat! great pictures. the colors are unreal! love the socks...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Another Solo Ride*

Another one by myself today. 
Leaves are starting to look really nice.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

wow the blue really pops. really nice.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Rocky Point*

Did another ride at Rocky Point out on Long island yesterday. 
Made a short vid: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/103694/

Rocky Point Fun at EveryTrail
http://www.everytrail.com/iframe2.php?trip_id=383634&width=415&height=300
Map created by EveryTrail: GPS Community


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Graham Hills*

Vid from yesterday's ride:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/104642/l/


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Kat! Who's music by?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Pearl Jam*

Ahhhhh, that's the unmistakable voice of Eddie Vedder in Pearl Jam my friend! "Just Breathe" off the new album. It's really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

yay the NOMAD! what a great bike! wish my Syren pedaled that good! love the socks and that big grin! super vid SuperKat! humorous and creative!


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I thought it might be him. The Into The Wild soundtrack is phenomenal.
I'll check out the new PJ CD sometime.
Thanks!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Cold Day*

A cold, lonely day at Diablo FR Park. And yes, that's snow.


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

that is beautiful Kat, money shot. i'm feelin' it. color, contrast and content. 
send that pic the BIKE magazine! PS love that V-10!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Fall Madness*

A couple of shots from yesterday at Graham Hills. It's full-blown-fall! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice pics Kat. What size is your Nomad and how much does it weigh fully built up if you don't mind me asking?
Thanks!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

that Nomad is so SWEET! and they pedal so nice. once you try and pedal a beefier bike, you really appreciate the VPP linkage. but yes, weight please! how do you take those pics? i know this sounds dumb, but do you have some sort of button on the bars? or is it a carefully guarded secret...


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Few More - Last Sunday*

Here are a couple more from Sprain Ridge Park, Westchester, NY.
Heather Ann has been my photog, and has done a great job helping me get ride shots while testing out the Loeka gear. :thumbsup: 
Look for a positive review soon!


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

Kat, i wanted to order a Loeka long sleeve jersey, they're so nice! what size do you wear? do you think they run a bit large or small?


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Ringwood*

Self portrait from today:


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

That Kat Is Way Too Kool!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Spring Is Here*

Took the SlopeStyle bike out last week and just goofed around on some local stuff:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/128040/l/


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

was that your pig?  very nice. and you film this all yourself! you are very talented.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Ha!*



sweetbabyd said:


> was that your pig?  very nice. and you film this all yourself! you are very talented.


Shyeah, my 38 pound trail bike!
Thanks D!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ With such an interesting comment about a pig in the vid or pic, I just have to see it now. Sorry to go OT, but if any computer wizzes know why some posted items only show up as an icon here, please give me a clue. Seems to be some vids not recognized.


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice photos Kat! I'm having trouble loading the video though... :-/


----------



## AnnaBanana (Mar 16, 2008)

Well since the riding season has really started to take off I figured I would share a few photos from the past few weeks. My husband and I have been out doing trail maintenance, adding bridges and then we created a little table top for us to play on and a drop into a roller. You can see me hitting the drop... but (and I'm a little proud of this) all the other guys riding that day, including the hubby, chickened out and wouldn't hit the drop.  Hope you guys like!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Ancient lakes, central WA shrub-steppe, 3 weeks ago on a group ride (photo thanks to Gpsser):








I was SO sick with a cold, but I really wanted to go so I dosed on every med I could. The next day at work I could feel the fever washing over me, so Tuesday I had to call in sick. UG. Had to replace the big ring and the chain afterward and I don't even have 200 miles on the bike yet. :blush: I'd also fallen in rocks a few times and the bruises took nearly 3 weeks to fade. My left knee was distinctly unhappy about landing on it also.

Then yesterday solo when I finally got over my cold, and the weather et al finally cooperated:








Noticed my riding was MUCH better (and less hazardous to gear and body) once I wasn't sick + drugged to the gills!

Gotta say this bike's 5.5" of travel + reasonable weight is totally the FoShizzle for this type of excursion... lots of random basalt chunk lurking behind clumps of sage or the next bend in the trail, and the extra leeway as I got more tired over the 2 hour mark really made a difference. I'm also finding that I was subconsciously worried about technical stuff before that I'm actually starting to enjoy now. Relaxed = more energy for later... not to mention improved fun-factor. :thumbsup:


----------

